# Stream Developing?



## thejdubb02 (Feb 23, 2014)

As you mentioned we should hopefully be seeing some multi OS support in the coming months, and we are all super excited about it.  I was thinking, would you ever consider streaming your developing sessions?  Or a few of them?

I know I have backed a lot of games and apps, and some of the devs have chosen to stream the coding of them on Youtube and Twitch.  I know this might sound boring for many people, but while I work at home, I am often streaming something at all times.  It can give the userbase a sense of involvement.  They can also communicate with the devs while they work, AND there have been some instances where there have been other devs watching the stream who were able to help out in certain situations.

Sometimes we even got to see a test run of a new set of code implementation, which acted as a little teaser, which I am sure we would all enjoy. :D

This also seems like a very... Good development software to stream, since it is about streaming. >.<

This is just a recommendation... You would most definitely see me there if you do. ;)


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2014)

Perhaps, watching someone stream development is pretty boring though.


----------



## thejdubb02 (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim said:
			
		

> Perhaps, watching someone stream development is pretty boring though.



It can be, but with some good music in the background, its actually kinda interesting.  As I said, it's just a suggestion, but I would be there if you did! :D


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Fas (Feb 23, 2014)

This would interest me aswell, I always wanted to see the man behind OBS doing work :)


----------



## ThoNohT (Feb 24, 2014)

I've done some streaming where I was working on the cropping feature. I also streamed most of the NohBoard development I did. It doesn't get you hundreds of viewers, but at least in chat there are usually a few people interested enough to give it a look.

If I know what's going on, I personally can also pretty much enjoy watching a coding stream. Lose the music though, if I want music, I'll play my own, commentary on the other hand would be worth listening to.


----------

